# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  επιπεδο φορουμ

## Macgyver

Τοχα ανοιξει εγω το θρεντ , αλα κλειδωθηκε .................οποτε το ανοιγω εκ νεου .....ως παλαιοτερος , βλεπω οτι τα εναπομειναντα μελη , ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με τα παλαια , δεν μιλω για ολους-ες , αλλα για ανοητα θρεντς , ανοητες συζητησεις , ειρωνειες , και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα ....................εγω πλεον , αρνουμαι να συμμετασχω σε οιοδηποτε θρεντ , αν δεν αλλαξει κατι , η διαχειρηση δειχνει ανημπορη να κανει κατι , δεν μπορει να μπαναρει ολα ταμελη , θα μεινουν 10-12 αξιολογα , παρολα αυτα , θα κρατησω σταση αναμονης , να δω αν η διαχειρηση , πραματι ενδιαφερεται να κρατησει ζωντανο το φορουμ , στο οποιο ευελπιστω ...........................
δεν απαντησω σε οιουδηποτε ειδους ερωτηση/παρατηρηση , κανενος , ειναι μια δηλωση που κανω ............που τελικα απαντω !!!!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Μακ ποια θεωρεις οτι ηταν η καλυτερη περιοδος του φορουμ αυτου;Μπορω να πω οτι και γω ακομα εχω δει μια μικρη πτωση του επιπεδου σε σχεση με πριν 2,5 χρονια που γραφτηκα

----------


## δελφίνι

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει τώρα περισσότερο το φόρουμ από παλιά. Και υπάρχουνε μέλη όπως πχ η Μάρα που μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ ωραίες συζητήσεις μαζί του σε σχέση με τα παλιά μέλη.

----------


## Diana1982

> Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει τώρα περισσότερο το φόρουμ από παλιά. Και υπάρχουνε μέλη όπως πχ η Μάρα που μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ ωραίες συζητήσεις μαζί του σε σχέση με τα παλιά μέλη.


Φυσικά η Μάρα είναι πολύ καλή,γιατί είναι η μόνη που υπομένει αγόγγυστα να της λες κάθε μέρα οτι έκλεψες τον γκόμενο της φίλης σου πριν 20 χρόνια.
Και όχι μόνο αυτό,αλλά σου απαντάει κιόλας....

----------


## δελφίνι

> Φυσικά η Μάρα είναι πολύ καλή,γιατί είναι η μόνη που υπομένει αγόγγυστα να της λες κάθε μέρα οτι έκλεψες τον γκόμενο της φίλης σου πριν 20 χρόνια.
> Και όχι μόνο αυτό,αλλά σου απαντάει κιόλας....


Ναι βρήκα κάποιον να συζητήσω επιτέλους αυτό το θέμα σε βάθος και με έκανε να αισθανθώ πολύ όμορφα. Άρε *Μάρα* θεά . Τρως πολλά παλιά μέλη.....

Επίσης διαβάζοντας παλιότερα θέματα πριν το 2010 διαπίστωσα ότι τα τότε μέλη ήτανε λίγο ψώνια, συγνώμη κιόλας, ενώ κάποια τωρινά είναι πιο συγκροτημένα και δεν έχουνε πάρει τόσο ψιλά τον αμανέ όσο τότε.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Mara.Z

χαχα Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια!!!
Σας αγαπω !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ ποια θεωρεις οτι ηταν η καλυτερη περιοδος του φορουμ αυτου;Μπορω να πω οτι και γω ακομα εχω δει μια μικρη πτωση του επιπεδου σε σχεση με πριν 2,5 χρονια που γραφτηκα



Η καλυτερη περιοδος ηταν απο αρχες 13 , τοτε γραφτηκα , μεχρι και τα μεσα 15 ........... υπηρχαν παντα καυγαδες , εγω καυγαδιζα κυριως , με συγκεκριμενα μελη , 3 , καποιας ηλικιας ομως , αλλα ειχαν την πλακα τους , δεν το ξεφτιλιζαμε , αισθανομαι οτι μου λειπουν αυτα ............... εχω καλες αναμνησεις απο το φορουμ , εκανα πολλες φιλιες , αλλα τωρα , εχει πεσει δραματικα ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας , και οντας σχεδον 55 , δεν εχω την ιδια οπτικη γωνια με ενα παιδι 25 ετων , δεν εχω να πω κατι , φυσιολογικο ειναι , ασχετα αν συνεχιζω τα πμ. ς , με τα μελη που προτιμω ,και με προτιμουνε , οπως εχω ακομα σχεσεις φιλικες με την 20χρονη , κλεισαμε χρονο , μαλιστα , χρονο + ..........

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οι σχετικα light περιπτωσεις εδω στις συζητησεις. Εκτος απο δυσκολες περιπτωσεις στις ενοτητες ψυχωσεις και κακοποιηση, να προσθεσω και καταθλιψη, ολες οι αλλες συζητησεις ειναι τυπου Κοσμοπολιταν...

----------


## andreas86

Χαιρετε τοσο παλιο, εγω εχω δεν εχω 5 μερες εδω μεσα!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Βασικά τα σβήνω γιατί διαφωνώ με τα γραφόμενά μου!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Όλα με μέτρο δεν χρειάζονται?


σαφως ολα με μετρο!

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Παντως αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οι σχετικα light περιπτωσεις εδω στις συζητησεις. Εκτος απο δυσκολες περιπτωσεις στις ενοτητες ψυχωσεις και κακοποιηση, να προσθεσω και καταθλιψη, ολες οι αλλες συζητησεις ειναι τυπου Κοσμοπολιταν...


Μαζευει πιο πολυ μπουγιο η επιλυση των ερωτικων  :Wink: 




> Η καλυτερη περιοδος ηταν απο αρχες 13 , τοτε γραφτηκα , μεχρι και τα μεσα 15 ........... υπηρχαν παντα καυγαδες , εγω καυγαδιζα κυριως , με συγκεκριμενα μελη , 3 , καποιας ηλικιας ομως , αλλα ειχαν την πλακα τους , δεν το ξεφτιλιζαμε , αισθανομαι οτι μου λειπουν αυτα ............... εχω καλες αναμνησεις απο το φορουμ , εκανα πολλες φιλιες , αλλα τωρα , εχει πεσει δραματικα ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας , και οντας σχεδον 55 , δεν εχω την ιδια οπτικη γωνια με ενα παιδι 25 ετων , δεν εχω να πω κατι , φυσιολογικο ειναι , ασχετα αν συνεχιζω τα πμ. ς , με τα μελη που προτιμω ,και με προτιμουνε , οπως εχω ακομα σχεσεις φιλικες με την 20χρονη , κλεισαμε χρονο , μαλιστα , χρονο + ..........


Το οτι δεν σου κανουν μανουρα πια αυτα τα ατομα ειναι θετικο οχι αρνητικο.
Οσο για τις ηλικιες,λογικο οταν η θεματολογια περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τα ερωτικα,να ειναι μικρος ο ΜΟ ηλικιας,γιατι ενας πιτσιρικας συνηθως το πιο σοβαρο που τον απασχολει ειναι αυτο.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ασχετο,ενας χρηστης που μου αρεσε να διαβαζω ηταν ο Αντρεας MPR.Ξερετε τι εγινε;

----------


## Macgyver

> Ασχετο,ενας χρηστης που μου αρεσε να διαβαζω ηταν ο Αντρεας MPR.Ξερετε τι εγινε;



Kι μενα μαρεσε , αποχωρησε ομως , στην ' μεγαλη αποδραση ' απο το φορουμ , με τους υπολοιπους ενδιαφεροντες χρηστες........

----------


## Macgyver

> Το οτι δεν σου κανουν μανουρα πια αυτα τα ατομα ειναι θετικο οχι αρνητικο.
> Οσο για τις ηλικιες,λογικο οταν η θεματολογια περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τα ερωτικα,να ειναι μικρος ο ΜΟ ηλικιας,γιατι ενας πιτσιρικας συνηθως το πιο σοβαρο που τον απασχολει ειναι αυτο.


Δεν μενοχλουσε η ' μανουρα ' ειχε την πλακα της .................. σωστα , τα ερωτικα με απασχολουν μεν , αλλα ειναι πολυ γνωριμο πεδιο πλεον ................

----------


## Mara.Z

> Οσο για τις ηλικιες,λογικο οταν η θεματολογια περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τα ερωτικα,να ειναι μικρος ο ΜΟ ηλικιας,γιατι ενας πιτσιρικας συνηθως το πιο σοβαρο που τον απασχολει ειναι αυτο.


καλα και στα 40 και στα 50, μη νομιζεις, για ερωτικα συζητανε. 
Η οπτικη αλλαζει με την ηλικια, οχι τα θεματα.

Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση εδω ειναι οτι συζητανε πραγματα του τυπου, δεν μπορω να μιλησω στην κοπελα που με ενδιαφερει. Ή πως να την πλησιασω, τι κινηση να κανω. Ή τι εμφανιση να εχω, ειμαι ωραιος, δεν μπορω να βρω κοπελα (μεχρι και οδηγιες προς ανερευση κοπελας εδωσα σε ενα νημα χαχα) κλπ. Χωρις δυσκολο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον (αρα και κοινωνικη φοβια/αγοραφοβια) και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πραγματικα που ζουν αυτα τα παιδια, δηλαδη στο σχολειο τοσα χρονια ΤΙ εκαναν, στη γειτονια τους, στα φροντιστηρια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Για κάποιους από εμάς είναι δύσκολο.....

----------


## Mara.Z

> Για κάποιους από εμάς είναι δύσκολο.....


Μα την απαντηση που ζητας στα ερωτηματα σου θα τη βρεις απο την κινηση που θα κανεις στην κοπελα που σε ενδιαφερει. 
Εμεις ό,τι και να πουμε, ή θα σε επιβεβαιωσουμε, οποτε θα χαρεις! ή θα διαφωνησουμε, οποτε θα πεις οτι προσπαθουμε να σε αποτρεψουμε απο τα ονειρα σου. Το θεμα δεν ειναι να χαρεις ή να στενοχωρηθεις απο το τι πιστευουμε εμεις, το θεμα ειναι να κανεις την κινηση εσυ για να δεις που παει ολο αυτο το σεναριο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου. 
Και *το που παει, θα το βρεις μονος σου*, δεν θα στο πει κανενας, ουτε ψυχολογος ουτε εμπειρος κοινωνικα ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση εδω ειναι οτι συζητανε πραγματα του τυπου, δεν μπορω να μιλησω στην κοπελα που με ενδιαφερει. Ή πως να την πλησιασω, τι κινηση να κανω. Ή τι εμφανιση να εχω, ειμαι ωραιος, δεν μπορω να βρω κοπελα (μεχρι και οδηγιες προς ανερευση κοπελας εδωσα σε ενα νημα χαχα) κλπ. Χωρις δυσκολο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον (αρα και κοινωνικη φοβια/αγοραφοβια) και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πραγματικα που ζουν αυτα τα παιδια, δηλαδη στο σχολειο τοσα χρονια ΤΙ εκαναν, στη γειτονια τους, στα φροντιστηρια.


Εμενα να δεις εντυπωση που μου κανει , απιστευτο μου φαινεται ................... τις προαλλες , στο φαρμακειο που πηγαινω , μου ΄γυαλισε ' μια βοηθος , ωραιο κοριτσι ,ειχε αλλαξει τα μαλλια της , της κουναω το δαχτυλο , ευγενικα , λεγοντας , ' εσυ λοιπον Ελενη , οπως και να κανεις τα μαλλια σου , κουκλα εισαι , εισαι ακριβως ο τυπος μου , και πιστευω οτι εχω καλο γουστο στις γυναικες , δεν ξερω αν σου πεφτω μεγαλος ομως , ( ειναι 35-37 ) , αυτο μονο εσυ το ξερεις ' , η mother φαρμακοποιος λεει , πω πω , δηλωσεις ο Αγγελος , διοτι τις εκανα δημοσιως , μου λεει η κοπελλα , ακομπλαριστα ' σευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια ' ,. παρακαλω , της ειπα χαμογελωντας , κι εφυγα , την επομενη φορα θαχουμε συνεχεια , το πολυ πολυ , να μην με κανει κεφι , ειχα μια σκασιλα ομως , εγω εκανα αυτο που επρεπε να κανω ......

----------


## Mara.Z

Πολυ ωραιος!!!
με χιουμορ, και ανεση!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα την απαντηση που ζητας στα ερωτηματα σου θα τη βρεις απο την κινηση που θα κανεις στην κοπελα που σε ενδιαφερει. 
> Εμεις ό,τι και να πουμε, ή θα σε επιβεβαιωσουμε, οποτε θα χαρεις! ή θα διαφωνησουμε, οποτε θα πεις *οτι προσπαθουμε να σε αποτρεψουμε απο τα ονειρα σου.* Το θεμα δεν ειναι να χαρεις ή να στενοχωρηθεις απο το τι πιστευουμε εμεις, το θεμα ειναι να κανεις την κινηση εσυ για να δεις που παει ολο αυτο το σεναριο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου. 
> Και *το που παει, θα το βρεις μονος σου*, δεν θα στο πει κανενας, ουτε ψυχολογος ουτε εμπειρος κοινωνικα ουτε τιποτα.


Το έχουν δοκιμάσει κάποια μέλη να το κάνουν αυτό.....
Επίμονα κιόλας.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

> καλα και στα 40 και στα 50, μη νομιζεις, για ερωτικα συζητανε. 
> Η οπτικη αλλαζει με την ηλικια, οχι τα θεματα.
> 
> Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση εδω ειναι οτι συζητανε πραγματα του τυπου, δεν μπορω να μιλησω στην κοπελα που με ενδιαφερει. Ή πως να την πλησιασω, τι κινηση να κανω. Ή τι εμφανιση να εχω, ειμαι ωραιος, δεν μπορω να βρω κοπελα (μεχρι και οδηγιες προς ανερευση κοπελας εδωσα σε ενα νημα χαχα) κλπ. Χωρις δυσκολο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον (αρα και κοινωνικη φοβια/αγοραφοβια) και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πραγματικα που ζουν αυτα τα παιδια, δηλαδη στο σχολειο τοσα χρονια ΤΙ εκαναν, στη γειτονια τους, στα φροντιστηρια.


Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι κανείς από όσους έχουν γράψει/γράφουν εδώ μέσα για αυτά τα θέματα και δηλώνει ντροπαλός,εσωστρεφής,κλεισ τός κτλ και είναι πάνω απο 20 χρονών και δεν ζει σε βουνό,δεν είναι νορμάλ..Ολο και κάτι κρύβεται από πίσω απλά είτε δεν θέλει να το αναφέρει,είτε δεν το έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι κάτι παίζει σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο.Αν ήταν,θα έκανε ότι και η πλειοψηφία των συνομιλήκων του και δε θα χρειαζόταν να έρθει σε ένα φόρουμ αγνώστων για να πάρει συμβουλές.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πολυ ωραιος!!!
> με χιουμορ, και ανεση!!


Μην φανταστεις καμμια τρομερη ανεση , φυσιολογικα μιλω , διοτι μετα περνας το μνμ του αλλαζονος ......... για να συναντηθουν δυο ανθρωποι , και να κανουν εναν οιοδηποτε δεσμο , δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο , λιγο θαρρος θελει , οχι εξυπναδες , οχι αλλαζονειες , οχι θρασος , επικοινωνιακοτητα μονον ...... και να αισθανεσαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου ....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι κανείς από όσους έχουν γράψει/γράφουν εδώ μέσα για αυτά τα θέματα και δηλώνει ντροπαλός,εσωστρεφής,κλεισ τός κτλ και είναι πάνω απο 20 χρονών και δεν ζει σε βουνό,δεν είναι νορμάλ..Ολο και κάτι κρύβεται από πίσω απλά είτε δεν θέλει να το αναφέρει,είτε δεν το έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι κάτι παίζει σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο.Αν ήταν,θα έκανε ότι και η πλειοψηφία των συνομιλήκων του και δε θα χρειαζόταν να έρθει σε ένα φόρουμ αγνώστων για να πάρει συμβουλές.


Το θέμα δεν είναι το ντροπαλός και εσωστρεφής, αλλά το πόσο ντροπαλός και εσωστρεφής είναι κάποιος....από κάποια στιγμή και έπειτα ίσως δεν είναι ''νορμάλ'' και χαρακτήρας και πάει στο πρόβλημα αν σου πηγαίνει πίσω την ζωή............

----------


## Deleted-150217

Oποιος έχει μπει στην διαδικασία να ψαχτεί online και να γράψει σε τέτοιο φόρουμ θεωρώ πως ήδη έχει πρόβλημα που του πηγαίνει πίσω τη ζωή.Και τα προβλήματα συνήθως ψυχολογικού τύπου,δεν νομίζω πως προκύπτουν απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη.Υπάρχει ολόκληρο υπόβαθρο από κάτω που έρχεται η στιγμή που όλο αυτό "σκάει" και αναγκάζει το άτομο να το ψάξει περαιτέρω.Οταν ας πούμε πχ το 90% των συνομιλήκων ενός νέου παιδιού,έχει φίλους,κάνει σχέσεις,ζει ανέμελα και χαρούμενα την ζωή του και ένα 10% δεν μπορεί,αυτό το 10% είναι το προβληματικό.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Oποιος έχει μπει στην διαδικασία να ψαχτεί online και να γράψει σε τέτοιο φόρουμ θεωρώ πως ήδη έχει πρόβλημα που του πηγαίνει πίσω τη ζωή.Και τα προβλήματα συνήθως ψυχολογικού τύπου,δεν νομίζω πως προκύπτουν απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη.Υπάρχει ολόκληρο υπόβαθρο από κάτω που έρχεται η στιγμή που όλο αυτό "σκάει" και αναγκάζει το άτομο να το ψάξει περαιτέρω.Οταν ας πούμε πχ το 90% των συνομιλήκων ενός νέου παιδιού,έχει φίλους,κάνει σχέσεις,ζει ανέμελα και χαρούμενα την ζωή του και ένα 10% δεν μπορεί,αυτό το 10% είναι το προβληματικό.


Nαι εντάξει για αυτά, αλλά δεν είναι ολοι το ίδιο...άλλος είναι ντροπαλός στο σχολείο και ''ξεψαρώνει'' έπειτα, άλλος είναι μια χαρά και πάει και απομονώνεται....και γιατί δεν μπορεί? το προσπάθησε και έφαγε απόρριψη? Δεν το προσπάθησε? Φοβάται την απόρριψη ? Τα παιδικά του χρόνια πως ήταν? Δηλαδή έχουμε 100 διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους με διαφορετική ψυχολογία κλπ..δεν είναι συνταγή ανήκεις στο 10% άντε κάνε αυτά διάβασε αυτά σκέψου αυτά και λύθηκε.....είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας ...........διαφορετικοί δηλαδή..........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Τοχα ανοιξει εγω το θρεντ , αλα κλειδωθηκε .................οποτε το ανοιγω εκ νεου .....ως παλαιοτερος , βλεπω οτι τα εναπομειναντα μελη , ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με τα παλαια , δεν μιλω για ολους-ες , αλλα για ανοητα θρεντς , ανοητες συζητησεις , ειρωνειες , και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα ....................εγω πλεον , αρνουμαι να συμμετασχω σε οιοδηποτε θρεντ , αν δεν αλλαξει κατι , η διαχειρηση δειχνει ανημπορη να κανει κατι , δεν μπορει να μπαναρει ολα ταμελη , θα μεινουν 10-12 αξιολογα , παρολα αυτα , θα κρατησω σταση αναμονης , να δω αν η διαχειρηση , πραματι ενδιαφερεται να κρατησει ζωντανο το φορουμ , στο οποιο ευελπιστω ...........................
> δεν απαντησω σε οιουδηποτε ειδους ερωτηση/παρατηρηση , κανενος , ειναι μια δηλωση που κανω ............*που τελικα απαντω !!!*!


χαχαχααχχαχαχ

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχααχχαχαχ


χαχα , ε ? εμ , αυτο θα πει σταθεροτης .................. απαντω μονο στο δικο μου θρεντ ομως .....δεν εχω αλλαξει γνωμη για τα αλλα θρεντ .........και μια και μπαινω για ναπαντω σε πμ. , ριχνω και μια απαντηση στο θρεντ μου .....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Δεν μενοχλουσε η ' μανουρα ' ειχε την πλακα της .................. σωστα , τα ερωτικα με απασχολουν μεν , αλλα ειναι πολυ γνωριμο πεδιο πλεον ................


Εχεις περιεργη αισθηση του χιουμορ :P

Ποια περιοδο εγινε η ''μεγαλη αποδραση'' πιστευεις;

----------


## δελφίνι

Η Ρέμεντυ πώς σας φαίνεται; Είναι σωστή στις απαντήσεις της; Είναι πολύ παλιό μέλος για αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Oποιος έχει μπει στην διαδικασία να ψαχτεί online και να γράψει σε τέτοιο φόρουμ θεωρώ πως ήδη έχει πρόβλημα που του πηγαίνει πίσω τη ζωή.Και τα προβλήματα συνήθως ψυχολογικού τύπου,δεν νομίζω πως προκύπτουν απο την μια μέρα στην άλλη.Υπάρχει ολόκληρο υπόβαθρο από κάτω που έρχεται η στιγμή που όλο αυτό "σκάει" και αναγκάζει το άτομο να το ψάξει περαιτέρω.Οταν ας πούμε πχ το 90% των συνομιλήκων ενός νέου παιδιού,έχει φίλους,κάνει σχέσεις,ζει ανέμελα και χαρούμενα την ζωή του και ένα 10% δεν μπορεί,αυτό το 10% είναι το προβληματικό.


Πρεπει να συνυπολογισεις τον παραγοντα bullying στις μικρες ηλικιες (και στις μεγαλυτερες υπαρχει αλλα πιο συγκαλλυμενα).
Στα παιδικα χρονια,μπορει καποιος να ειναι υγιης,απλως να ναι καπως διαφορετικος και να τον κοροιδευουν οι συμμαθητες του για αυτο,και τελικα να αποκτα ψυχολογικα εξαιτιας αυτου.
Αντιστροφα,καποιος να ναι αντικοινωνικος χαρακτηρας,αλλα λογω του πως ειναι φτιαγμενη η σχολικη κοινωνια,να ειναι αγαπητος.

Δες πχ περιπτωση Γιακουμακη,σιγουρα ειχε ψυχολογικα αλλα οι ''φιλοι'' του που τον οδηγησαν στην αυτοκτονια,ηταν σιγουρα πολυ βαρυτερες περιπτωσεις και ας ηταν κοινωνικοι.

Προσωπικα,οταν σκεφτομαι ποια παιδια συμπαθουσαμε ή θαυμαζαμε στο σχολειο,αναρωτιεμαι γιατι διναμε σημασια σε αυτους τους προβληματικους χαρακτηρες.Κανα δυο ηταν τελειως ψυχακηδες με τα κριτηρια ενος ενηλικα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Nαι εντάξει για αυτά, αλλά δεν είναι ολοι το ίδιο...άλλος είναι ντροπαλός στο σχολείο και ''ξεψαρώνει'' έπειτα, άλλος είναι μια χαρά και πάει και απομονώνεται....και γιατί δεν μπορεί? το προσπάθησε και έφαγε απόρριψη? Δεν το προσπάθησε? Φοβάται την απόρριψη ? Τα παιδικά του χρόνια πως ήταν? Δηλαδή έχουμε 100 διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους με διαφορετική ψυχολογία κλπ..δεν είναι συνταγή ανήκεις στο 10% άντε κάνε αυτά διάβασε αυτά σκέψου αυτά και λύθηκε.....είμαστε οι εμπειρίες μας ...........διαφορετικοί δηλαδή..........





> Πρεπει να συνυπολογισεις τον παραγοντα bullying στις μικρες ηλικιες (και στις μεγαλυτερες υπαρχει αλλα πιο συγκαλλυμενα).
> Στα παιδικα χρονια,μπορει καποιος να ειναι υγιης,απλως να ναι καπως διαφορετικος και να τον κοροιδευουν οι συμμαθητες του για αυτο,και τελικα να αποκτα ψυχολογικα εξαιτιας αυτου.
> Αντιστροφα,καποιος να ναι αντικοινωνικος χαρακτηρας,αλλα λογω του πως ειναι φτιαγμενη η σχολικη κοινωνια,να ειναι αγαπητος.
> 
> Δες πχ περιπτωση Γιακουμακη,σιγουρα ειχε ψυχολογικα αλλα οι ''φιλοι'' του που τον οδηγησαν στην αυτοκτονια,ηταν σιγουρα πολυ βαρυτερες περιπτωσεις και ας ηταν κοινωνικοι.
> 
> Προσωπικα,οταν σκεφτομαι ποια παιδια συμπαθουσαμε ή θαυμαζαμε στο σχολειο,αναρωτιεμαι γιατι διναμε σημασια σε αυτους τους προβληματικους χαρακτηρες.Κανα δυο ηταν τελειως ψυχακηδες με τα κριτηρια ενος ενηλικα.


Δεν έγινε αντιληπτό το σκεπτικό μου.Συμφωνώ μαζί σας.Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσείς γράφετε για πιθανές υποκατηγορίες που οδηγούν κάποιον ενήλικα σε αυτού του είδους το πρόβλημα αλλά εγώ είπα μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων ως σύνολο χωρίς να ξεχωρίζω τι οδήγησε τον καθένα στο σημερινό κοινό πρόβλημα του τύπου -->είμαι 20+ χρονών και δεν έχω φίλους ή σχέση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Δεν έγινε αντιληπτό το σκεπτικό μου.Συμφωνώ μαζί σας.Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσείς γράφετε για πιθανές υποκατηγορίες που οδηγούν κάποιον ενήλικα σε αυτού του είδους το πρόβλημα αλλά εγώ είπα μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων ως σύνολο χωρίς να ξεχωρίζω τι οδήγησε τον καθένα στο σημερινό κοινό πρόβλημα του τύπου -->είμαι 20+ χρονών και δεν έχω φίλους ή σχέση.


Mα δεν είναι υποκατηγορίες, είναι άλλες κατηγορίες γιατί μιλάμε για διαφορετικά αίτια που οδηγούν στην ίδια προβληματική κατάσταση...αν απλά πούμε προβληματικός το λέμε, ε και τι που το λέμε? αφού οι λύσεις διαφέρουν για τον κάθε ένα.......

----------


## δελφίνι

Έχετε διαβάσει τους παλιούς ΡΕΤΡΑΝ,RainAndWind κλπ?

Ο Αλαφροίσκιωτος είναι της παλιάς σχολής και με είπε και κακιά σε ένα θέμα με τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου .....αλήθεια Αλαφροΐσκιωτος πιστεύεις ακόμη ότι είμαι κακιά ???? Αν το πιστεύεις αυτός δεν έχεις σωστή άποψη να ξέρεις...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Mα δεν είναι υποκατηγορίες, είναι άλλες κατηγορίες γιατί μιλάμε για διαφορετικά αίτια που οδηγούν στην ίδια προβληματική κατάσταση...αν απλά πούμε προβληματικός το λέμε, ε και τι που το λέμε? αφού οι λύσεις διαφέρουν για τον κάθε ένα.......


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε πάλι.Εγώ δεν μίλησα για λύσεις.τεσπα..βαριέμαι να εξηγώ περαιτέρω...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε πάλι.Εγώ δεν μίλησα για λύσεις.τεσπα..βαριέμαι να εξηγώ περαιτέρω...


Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες, αλλά το θέμα είναι οι λύσεις, όχι να κοτσάρουμε μια ταμπέλα που δεν λέει και τίποτα....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Έχετε διαβάσει τους παλιούς ΡΕΤΡΑΝ,RainAndWind κλπ?
> 
> Ο Αλαφροίσκιωτος είναι της παλιάς σχολής και με είπε και κακιά σε ένα θέμα με τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου .....αλήθεια Αλαφροΐσκιωτος πιστεύεις ακόμη ότι είμαι κακιά ???? Αν το πιστεύεις αυτός δεν έχεις σωστή άποψη να ξέρεις...


Δελφίνι, ο νέος είναι ωραίος μα ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δελφίνι, ο νέος είναι ωραίος μα ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς........


Ε τώρα να ποστάρω και το ανάλογο τραγούδι?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ε τώρα να ποστάρω και το ανάλογο τραγούδι?


ο ωραίος και η ωραία?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ο ωραίος και η ωραία?


Όχι,το ''ο νέος είναι ωραίος''.....

----------


## Deleted-150217

αυτό ειναι το σωστό τραγούδι

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Όχι,το ''ο νέος είναι ωραίος''.....


α κρίμα.....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αυτό ειναι το σωστό τραγούδι


Αυτό ήμουν έτοιμος να ποστάρω.

----------


## andreas86

Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι νέος είμαι και ωραίος ααα σας ευχαριστώ!! χαχαχα!!

----------


## Tomhet

Διάλεξα κακή περίοδο να επανέλθω Άγγελε?
Τι κάνει το RR???

----------


## kaity

> Τοχα ανοιξει εγω το θρεντ , αλα κλειδωθηκε .................οποτε το ανοιγω εκ νεου .....ως παλαιοτερος , βλεπω οτι τα εναπομειναντα μελη , ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με τα παλαια , δεν μιλω για ολους-ες , αλλα για ανοητα θρεντς , ανοητες συζητησεις , ειρωνειες , και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα ....................εγω πλεον , αρνουμαι να συμμετασχω σε οιοδηποτε θρεντ , αν δεν αλλαξει κατι , η διαχειρηση δειχνει ανημπορη να κανει κατι , δεν μπορει να μπαναρει ολα ταμελη , θα μεινουν 10-12 αξιολογα , παρολα αυτα , θα κρατησω σταση αναμονης , να δω αν η διαχειρηση , πραματι ενδιαφερεται να κρατησει ζωντανο το φορουμ , στο οποιο ευελπιστω ...........................
> δεν απαντησω σε οιουδηποτε ειδους ερωτηση/παρατηρηση , κανενος , ειναι μια δηλωση που κανω ............που τελικα απαντω !!!!


τραγικο το επιπεδο οντως..

----------


## kaity

> Η Ρέμεντυ πώς σας φαίνεται; Είναι σωστή στις απαντήσεις της; Είναι πολύ παλιό μέλος για αυτό ρωτάω.


!!!???δεν εχω λογια

----------


## kaity

> Τοχα ανοιξει εγω το θρεντ , αλα κλειδωθηκε .................οποτε το ανοιγω εκ νεου .....ως παλαιοτερος , βλεπω οτι τα εναπομειναντα μελη , ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με τα παλαια , δεν μιλω για ολους-ες , αλλα για ανοητα θρεντς , ανοητες συζητησεις , ειρωνειες , και ολα τα συνεπακολουθα ....................εγω πλεον , αρνουμαι να συμμετασχω σε οιοδηποτε θρεντ , αν δεν αλλαξει κατι , η διαχειρηση δειχνει ανημπορη να κανει κατι , δεν μπορει να μπαναρει ολα ταμελη , θα μεινουν 10-12 αξιολογα , παρολα αυτα , θα κρατησω σταση αναμονης , να δω αν η διαχειρηση , πραματι ενδιαφερεται να κρατησει ζωντανο το φορουμ , στο οποιο ευελπιστω ...........................
> δεν απαντησω σε οιουδηποτε ειδους ερωτηση/παρατηρηση , κανενος , ειναι μια δηλωση που κανω ............που τελικα απαντω !!!!


χαχα..δεν υπαρχεις..ρε συ ζησε τη ζωη και μην ασχολησαι το θρεντ και μελη και ποστ και φορουμ και αξιολογα μελη...ελεος ρε συ...

----------


## Macgyver

> Διάλεξα κακή περίοδο να επανέλθω Άγγελε?
> Τι κάνει το RR???


Γεια σου βρε Βαγγελη !! μια χαρα ειναι το rr , επλιζω και το r6 να ειναι καλα , κακη περιοδος , αλλα ισως εσυ την κανεις πιο ενδιαφερουσα ......δεν υπαρχουν πλεον καυγαδες .......αμα συνεχισω να περιγραφω , πιθανον να γινω προσβλητικος για το επιπεδο το τωρινο ........

----------


## Tomhet

Καλά είναι και το r6, απο ότι έμαθα δηλαδή, καθώς είναι σε ξένα χέρια πλέον. Τώρα κάνω παρέα με τον μεγάλο του αδερφό.
Μακάρι να μην υπάρχουν καυγάδες, μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό όμως...
Όσο για το επίπεδο (αν μάντεψα σωστά, τα ροζ και τα κίτρινα είναι πανταχού παρόντα!), η ζωή είναι ζόρικη όταν την ζεις μόνος... όλοι θέλουν έναν ώμο, ένα χέρι, μια αγκαλιά, μια τσέπη βρε αδερφέ... για να γίνονται ανεκτές οι μέρες... μέχρι να γίνουν καλύτερες.

----------


## Macgyver

R1 λοιπον , καλη προαγωγη ...........εχουν ησυχασει τα πραματα συτο φορουμ , οντως , κατ αψιμαχιες υπαρχουν , καμμια σχεση με παλια ...................... οντως τα ροζ/κιτρινα θεματακια , εχουν παντα την τιμητικη τους , αν μπορεις να κατσεις να συζητας γι αυτα , μπραβο σου , εγω αδυνατω ........

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχα..δεν υπαρχεις..ρε συ ζησε τη ζωη και μην ασχολησαι το θρεντ και μελη και ποστ και φορουμ και αξιολογα μελη...ελεος ρε συ...


Εχω αραιωσει πολυ , αλλα εχω κανει φιλιες εδω μεσα , λιγες βεβαια , αλλα πραματικες ..........καιρος ειναι να του δινω , εχεις δικιο ....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Mε κωδικες μιλατε;Τι ειναι ολα αυτα τα RR,R6 κλπ;

----------


## Macgyver

> Mε κωδικες μιλατε;Τι ειναι ολα αυτα τα RR,R6 κλπ;


Μοτοσυκλεττες .................

----------


## menis_64

να προσθεσουμε και το ταπεινο αλλα πλην αξιολογο παπι της Honda Cub 50?????

----------


## Macgyver

> να προσθεσουμε και το ταπεινο αλλα πλην αξιολογο παπι της Honda Cub 50?????


οφ τοπικ το παπι ........ανεβα λιγο ......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Διάλεξα κακή περίοδο να επανέλθω Άγγελε?
> Τι κάνει το RR???



Α μπράβο καλά που μπήκες γιατί ήθελα να πω... φαίνεσαι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος...
εντάξει αυτό ήθελα να πω γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην το πα.......

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εχω αραιωσει πολυ , αλλα εχω κανει φιλιες εδω μεσα , λιγες βεβαια , αλλα πραματικες ..........καιρος ειναι να του δινω , εχεις δικιο ....


Το κράνος σου να πάρεις φεύγοντας..........αστειεύομαι φυσικά, την ζακέτα εννοούσα.......
Μόνη μου τα λέω μόνη μου γελάω...............

Πάντως κάπου είχα ακούσει , το γέλιο είναι η πιο κοντινή απόσταση μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων....

----------


## Macgyver

> Πάντως κάπου είχα ακούσει , το γέλιο είναι η πιο κοντινή απόσταση μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων....


Οντως το χιουμορ , ισως οχι το γελιο , διευκολυνει την επαφη δυο ανθρωπων , η καλη διαθεση και εμπιστοσυνη και απο τις δυο πλευρες ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Α μπράβο καλά που μπήκες γιατί ήθελα να πω... φαίνεσαι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος...
> .......


Ψυχολογεις καλα ανθρωπους , δις Κιουμπ ..........

----------


## Macgyver

> Το κράνος σου να πάρεις φεύγοντας..........αστειεύομαι φυσικά, την ζακέτα εννοούσα.......
> Μόνη μου τα λέω μόνη μου γελάω...............
> 
> Πάντως κάπου είχα ακούσει , το γέλιο είναι η πιο κοντινή απόσταση μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων....


Aσχετο , αλλα αν και μαρεσει να μιλω με γυναικες , εχω ανεση , αυτες που πραματικα με γοητευουν , ειναι κατι σαν εσενα , δις Κιουμπ , λιγολογες .................

----------


## mnimonio is back

Eγω μπουκωσα μεχρι αηδιας εδω μεσα εξου και η απουσια μου.. περα απο το οτι αλλαξε η ζωη μου και δεν χαριεντιζομαι σε ενα φορουμ πια , εχω μπουκωσει τοσο πολυ απο το e psy που να τωρα μπηκα ετσι για μια βολτα και με επιασε αναφυλαξια :P

Τα φιλια μου σε ολους.

----------


## Macgyver

> Eγω μπουκωσα μεχρι αηδιας εδω μεσα εξου και η απουσια μου.. περα απο το οτι αλλαξε η ζωη μου και δεν χαριεντιζομαι σε ενα φορουμ πια , εχω μπουκωσει τοσο πολυ απο το e psy που να τωρα μπηκα ετσι για μια βολτα και με επιασε αναφυλαξια :P
> 
> Τα φιλια μου σε ολους.


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα , κι εγω μπαινω μονο αν δεν εχω να κανω τιποτα ..........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Eγω μπουκωσα μεχρι αηδιας εδω μεσα εξου και η απουσια μου.. περα απο το οτι αλλαξε η ζωη μου και δεν χαριεντιζομαι σε ενα φορουμ πια , εχω μπουκωσει τοσο πολυ απο το e psy που να τωρα μπηκα ετσι για μια βολτα και με επιασε αναφυλαξια :P
> 
> Τα φιλια μου σε ολους.


Γειά σου Μνημόνιο!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Aσχετο , αλλα αν και μαρεσει να μιλω με γυναικες , εχω ανεση , αυτες που πραματικα με γοητευουν , ειναι κατι σαν εσενα , δις Κιουμπ , λιγολογες .................


Mισό λεπτό να σε ψυχολογήσω....
Κάποια θα σε έχει ζαλίσει με την φλυαρία της...γυναίκα φίλη μάνα κλπ
Ε? αν έχω άδικο πάει να πει δεν συγκεντρώθηκα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

> Mισό λεπτό να σε ψυχολογήσω....
> Κάποια θα σε έχει ζαλίσει με την φλυαρία της...γυναίκα φίλη μάνα κλπ
> Ε? αν έχω άδικο πάει να πει δεν συγκεντρώθηκα


Οχι , καμμια , απλα εκφραζω μια προτιμηση μου ...................αλλο βεβαια να μην μιλας επειδη δεν εεις τιποτα να πεις , μουχει τυχει τετοια κοπελα/δεσμος , και βαρεθηκα , και αλλο να σωπαινεις επειδη το προτιμας ..........

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Οχι , καμμια , απλα εκφραζω μια προτιμηση μου ...................αλλο βεβαια να μην μιλας επειδη δεν εεις τιποτα να πεις , μουχει τυχει τετοια κοπελα/δεσμος , και βαρεθηκα , και αλλο να σωπαινεις επειδη το προτιμας ..........


Ναι και άλλο να μιλάς και να λες πράγματα και άλλο να μιλάς και να μην λες τίποτα.......

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι και άλλο να μιλάς και να λες πράγματα και άλλο να μιλάς και να μην λες τίποτα.......


Ναι , υπαρχει κ αυτο , σωστη παρατηρηση ........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ το δείχνουν ο noumac και ο M87 στο θέμα ''Ψυχολογία και Χριστιανισμός''............

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Το επίπεδο του φόρουμ το δείχνουν ο noumac και ο M87 στο θέμα ''Ψυχολογία και Χριστιανισμός''............


ευτυχως ειμαστε και εμεις και το κραταμε ψηλα με εντονο διαλογο μεν αλλα με επιχειρηματα... εκτος του σημειου που ο Μ87 εχασε την ψυχραιμια του και αρχισε της προσωπικες υβρεις οποτε αναγκαστηκα ακολουθησα...

για πες γουαι να μιλαμε για το αν πρεπει τα αγορακια να κανουν αποτριχώσεις? όπως εσυ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ευτυχως ειμαστε και εμεις και το κραταμε ψηλα με εντονο διαλογο μεν αλλα με επιχειρηματα... εκτος του σημειου που ο Μ87 εχασε την ψυχραιμια του και αρχισε της προσωπικες υβρεις οποτε αναγκαστηκα ακολουθησα...
> 
> *για πες γουαι να μιλαμε για το αν πρεπει τα αγορακια να κανουν αποτριχώσεις? όπως εσυ?*


Και μόνο με αυτό το υφάκι στις ερωτήσεις σου,δείχνεις το επίπεδο σου.
Νομίζεις ότι είσαι κάποιος,αλλά τέλος πάντων.
Μην ασχοληθείς ξανά μαζί μου.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Και μόνο με αυτό το υφάκι στις ερωτήσεις σου,δείχνεις το επίπεδο σου.
> Νομίζεις ότι είσαι κάποιος,αλλά τέλος πάντων.


αρα θεωρεις ότι αυτό κατε σε θα πρεπε να ναι το επιπεδο του φορουμ.. μελη που μιλανε για αποτριχώσεις... να προσβαλουν αλλα μελη όπως κανεις εσυ χωρις απαντηση με το αναλογο υφος?

ευγε νεε μου θα πας μπροστα... συνεχισε για τις αποτριχώσεις... και ασε εμας να μιλαμε για ψυχιατρικη και χριστιανισμο παρολες τις διαφωνιες μας

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αρα θεωρεις ότι αυτό κατε σε θα πρεπε να ναι το επιπεδο του φορουμ.. μελη που μιλανε για αποτριχώσεις... να προσβαλουν αλλα μελη όπως κανεις εσυ χωρις απαντηση με το αναλογο υφος?
> 
> ευγε μου νεε μου θα πας μπροστα... συνεχισε για τις αποτριχώσεις... και ασε εμας να μιλαμε για ψυχιατρικη και χριστιανισμο παρολες τις διαφωνιες μας


Πρώτον,δεν είπα εγώ ποιό πρέπει να είναι το επίπεδο του φόρουμ.
Δεύτερον,μην νομίζεις ότι δεν με έχουν προσβάλλει.Από όταν με προσέβαλλαν,ξεκίνησα να προσβάλλω και εγώ.
Τρίτον,δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι με την ειρωνεία.

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Πρώτον,δεν είπα εγώ ποιό πρέπει να είναι το επίπεδο του φόρουμ.
> Δεύτερον,μην νομίζεις ότι δεν με έχουν προσβάλλει.Από όταν με προσέβαλλαν,ξεκίνησα να προσβάλλω και εγώ.
> Τρίτον,δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι με την ειρωνεία.το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## cdeleted29517

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το χουμε κάψει εδώ μέσα μου φαίνεται...........


Μπααα , ειναι το φαινομενο ' επιπεδο φορουμ ' σε εξελιξη ..........

----------


## skata

> Παντως αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οι σχετικα light περιπτωσεις εδω στις συζητησεις. Εκτος απο δυσκολες περιπτωσεις στις ενοτητες ψυχωσεις και κακοποιηση, να προσθεσω και καταθλιψη, ολες οι αλλες συζητησεις ειναι τυπου Κοσμοπολιταν...


εφόσον τα σοβαρά προβληματα δεν άρεσαν σε κανέναν και χάλαγαν την διάθεση όσων μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα και τα έχουν όλα καλά στις ζωή τους ΛΟΓΙΚΟ λοιπόν να μην γράφονται σοβαρά θέματα μιας και οι θεματοθέτες τους διώχνονται δια λιθοβολισμού από το φορουμ και τους κάνουν ψυχολογικό πόλεμο
ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ λοιπόν κατάντησε έτσι το φόρουμ και μετά απορείτε.
Οι διαχειριστές έχουν συμβάλει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ πολύ σε αυτό μιας και αντι να βάλουν μία τάξη μπαναραν όχι αυτούς που εφταιγαν μιας και ήταν η πλειοψηφία αλλά όσους είχαν σοβαρά προβλήματα και έψαχναν για μία λύση και για κατανόηση εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Macgyver

> εφόσον τα σοβαρά προβληματα δεν άρεσαν σε κανέναν και χάλαγαν την διάθεση όσων μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα και τα έχουν όλα καλά στις ζωή τους ΛΟΓΙΚΟ λοιπόν να μην γράφονται σοβαρά θέματα μιας και οι θεματοθέτες τους διώχνονται δια λιθοβολισμού από το φορουμ και τους κάνουν ψυχολογικό πόλεμο
> ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ λοιπόν κατάντησε έτσι το φόρουμ και μετά απορείτε.
> Οι διαχειριστές έχουν συμβάλει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ πολύ σε αυτό μιας και αντι να βάλουν μία τάξη μπαναραν όχι αυτούς που εφταιγαν μιας και ήταν η πλειοψηφία αλλά όσους είχαν σοβαρά προβλήματα και έψαχναν για μία λύση και για κατανόηση εδώ μέσα.


Oντως , τα σοβαρα θεματα , οχι προβληματα , διοτι καποιος με σοβαρο προβλημα σιγα μην απευθυνθει στο φορουμ , τα σοβαρα θεματα λοιπον απαξιωνονται , δεν ενδιαφερουν κανεναν , ................εδω εχουν περαση οι κλαψες , και προβληματα που εχουν σχεση με φαρμακα, που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν απευθυνονται στιον γιατρο τους , και ρωτανε μελη , λες κα τα μελη ξερουν καλυτερα .................οι κλαψες , τα ροζ , και κιτρινα θεματακια , ειναι αυτα που εχουν την τιμητικη τους στο φορουμ .......................................προφα ως γι αυτο και τα σοβαρα μελη εχουν αποχωρησει , η διαχειρηση τι να κανει ? να μπαναρει τα δημοφιλη θεματα ? τοτε θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι , και ληγει η υποθεση ' φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας ' την οποια λεξη ' αυτοβοηθεια ' ποτε δεν την καταλαβα , αφου ολοι ρωτανε τους αλλους , δλδ οι ασχετοι ρωτανε τους ασχετους , και περιμενουν καποια λυση ? δεν ξερω , εγω ποτε δεν ρωτησα κανεναν για τιποτα ...................ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τους τυφλους , ειναι η τρεχουσα κατασταση , και δεν ειναι λυση αυτο , εκτος και αν ειναι για ' κουβεντουλα να γινεται ' ..........μαλλον αυτο ειναι , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι .....

----------


## Macgyver

> εφόσον τα σοβαρά προβληματα δεν άρεσαν σε κανέναν και χάλαγαν την διάθεση όσων μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα και τα έχουν όλα καλά στις ζωή τους ΛΟΓΙΚΟ λοιπόν να μην γράφονται σοβαρά θέματα μιας και οι θεματοθέτες τους διώχνονται δια λιθοβολισμού από το φορουμ και τους κάνουν ψυχολογικό πόλεμο
> ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ λοιπόν κατάντησε έτσι το φόρουμ και μετά απορείτε.
> Οι διαχειριστές έχουν συμβάλει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ πολύ σε αυτό μιας και αντι να βάλουν μία τάξη μπαναραν όχι αυτούς που εφταιγαν μιας και ήταν η πλειοψηφία αλλά όσους είχαν σοβαρά προβλήματα και έψαχναν για μία λύση και για κατανόηση εδώ μέσα.


Oντως , τα σοβαρα θεματα , οχι προβληματα , διοτι καποιος με σοβαρο προβλημα σιγα μην απευθυνθει στο φορουμ , τα σοβαρα θεματα λοιπον απαξιωνονται , δεν ενδιαφερουν κανεναν , ................εδω εχουν περαση οι κλαψες , και προβληματα που εχουν σχεση με φαρμακα, που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν απευθυνονται στιον γιατρο τους , και ρωτανε μελη , λες κα τα μελη ξερουν καλυτερα .................οι κλαψες , τα ροζ , και κιτρινα θεματακια , ειναι αυτα που εχουν την τιμητικη τους στο φορουμ .......................................προφα ως γι αυτο και τα σοβαρα μελη εχουν αποχωρησει , η διαχειρηση τι να κανει ? να μπαναρει τα δημοφιλη θεματα ? τοτε θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι , και ληγει η υποθεση ' φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας ' την οποια λεξη ' αυτοβοηθεια ' ποτε δεν την καταλαβα , αφου ολοι ρωτανε τους αλλους , δλδ οι ασχετοι ρωτανε τους ασχετους , και περιμενουν καποια λυση ? δεν ξερω , εγω ποτε δεν ρωτησα κανεναν για τιποτα ...................ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τους τυφλους , ειναι η τρεχουσα κατασταση , και δεν ειναι λυση αυτο , εκτος και αν ειναι για ' κουβεντουλα να γινεται ' ..........μαλλον αυτο ειναι , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι .....

----------


## anxious4ever

> Η καλυτερη περιοδος ηταν απο αρχες 13 , τοτε γραφτηκα , μεχρι και τα μεσα 15 ........... υπηρχαν παντα καυγαδες , εγω καυγαδιζα κυριως , με συγκεκριμενα μελη , 3 , καποιας ηλικιας ομως , αλλα ειχαν την πλακα τους , δεν το ξεφτιλιζαμε , αισθανομαι οτι μου λειπουν αυτα ............... εχω καλες αναμνησεις απο το φορουμ , εκανα πολλες φιλιες , αλλα τωρα , εχει πεσει δραματικα ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας , και οντας σχεδον 55 , δεν εχω την ιδια οπτικη γωνια με ενα παιδι 25 ετων , δεν εχω να πω κατι , φυσιολογικο ειναι , ασχετα αν συνεχιζω τα πμ. ς , με τα μελη που προτιμω ,και με προτιμουνε , οπως εχω ακομα σχεσεις φιλικες με την 20χρονη , κλεισαμε χρονο , μαλιστα , χρονο + ..........


ΡΕ ΜΑΚ! κ συ ολο καγαδιζεις..δεν κανεις κ τιποτ αλλο! ψοφας για καυγα...
αχαχα! πλακιτσα κανω..αντε ελα να καυγαδισουμε λιγο μπας κ μου περασει κ μενα η μελαγχολια που εχω που γυρισα πρωτη μερα στη δουλεια μετα τις διακοπες...μπουααα!
εγω πιστευω μακ..οτι υπαρχουν κ αξιολογα μελη αλλα κ μη αξιολογα..δλδ απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες.
αν βρεις κανα δυο ατομα που κερδισουν την εμπιστοσυνη σου κ μπορεις να πεις κ μια κουβεντα παραπανω κ να ειναι πραγματικα βοηθητικα, τοτε εχει καλως..
σε μια κοινωνικη ομαδα δεν γινεται ολοι να ειναι τελειοι,συγκροτημενοι κ ισορροπημενοι...παντα μια κοινωνικη ομαδα εχει απ ολα..και αυτο ομως θεωρω οτι εχει καποια χρησιμοτητα..γιατι τα αδυναμα μελη μπορουν να μαθουν απο τα δυνατοτερα..τα ανισσοροπα μπορουν να μαθουν εστω κ λιγο να σκεφτονται πιο ωριμα..αλλωστε αυτο δεν χαρακτηριζει παντα μια ομαδα?
να παρει ο ενας απο τον αλλον ουσιαστικα..αυτο πιστευω...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Oντως , τα σοβαρα θεματα , οχι προβληματα , διοτι καποιος με σοβαρο προβλημα σιγα μην απευθυνθει στο φορουμ , τα σοβαρα θεματα λοιπον απαξιωνονται , δεν ενδιαφερουν κανεναν , ................εδω εχουν περαση οι κλαψες , και προβληματα που εχουν σχεση με φαρμακα, που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν απευθυνονται στιον γιατρο τους , και ρωτανε μελη , λες κα τα μελη ξερουν καλυτερα .................οι κλαψες , τα ροζ , και κιτρινα θεματακια , ειναι αυτα που εχουν την τιμητικη τους στο φορουμ .......................................προφα ως γι αυτο και τα σοβαρα μελη εχουν αποχωρησει , η διαχειρηση τι να κανει ? να μπαναρει τα δημοφιλη θεματα ? τοτε θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι , και ληγει η υποθεση ' φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας ' την οποια λεξη ' αυτοβοηθεια ' ποτε δεν την καταλαβα , αφου ολοι ρωτανε τους αλλους , δλδ οι ασχετοι ρωτανε τους ασχετους , και περιμενουν καποια λυση ? δεν ξερω , εγω ποτε δεν ρωτησα κανεναν για τιποτα ...................ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τους τυφλους , ειναι η τρεχουσα κατασταση , και δεν ειναι λυση αυτο , εκτος και αν ειναι για ' κουβεντουλα να γινεται ' ..........μαλλον αυτο ειναι , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι .....


σε αυτο εχεις καποιο δικιο παντως...πολυ κλαψα(κ γω μαζι ετσι?)..
οταν εχεις πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα πιθανον δεν εχεις κ κουραγιο να γραψεις..θελεις μια αμεση βοηθεια..κ οχι να περιμενεις ποτε κ ποιος θα απαντησει..
οπως κ να χει..εγω προσωπικα δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε για σοβαρα προβληματα..παντα το χρησιμοποιω για να μοιταστω σκεψεις, εμπειριες..να ακουσω μια γνωμη που μπορει να βοηθησει σε μια περιεργη σκεψη μου κλπ..
για κατι πολυ σοβαρο θεωρω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο.
επιπλεον οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα ειναι κακο που καποιες φορες δινουμε συμβουλες τελικα διοτι ο αλλος μπορει να το παρει κ σαν προτροπη για φαρμακο...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Oντως , τα σοβαρα θεματα , οχι προβληματα , διοτι καποιος με σοβαρο προβλημα σιγα μην απευθυνθει στο φορουμ , τα σοβαρα θεματα λοιπον απαξιωνονται , δεν ενδιαφερουν κανεναν , ................εδω εχουν περαση οι κλαψες , και προβληματα που εχουν σχεση με φαρμακα, που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν απευθυνονται στιον γιατρο τους , και ρωτανε μελη , λες κα τα μελη ξερουν καλυτερα .................οι κλαψες , τα ροζ , και κιτρινα θεματακια , ειναι αυτα που εχουν την τιμητικη τους στο φορουμ .......................................προφα ως γι αυτο και τα σοβαρα μελη εχουν αποχωρησει , η διαχειρηση τι να κανει ? να μπαναρει τα δημοφιλη θεματα ? τοτε θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι , και ληγει η υποθεση ' φορουμ αυτοβοηθειας ' την οποια λεξη ' αυτοβοηθεια ' ποτε δεν την καταλαβα , αφου ολοι ρωτανε τους αλλους , δλδ οι ασχετοι ρωτανε τους ασχετους , και περιμενουν καποια λυση ? δεν ξερω , εγω ποτε δεν ρωτησα κανεναν για τιποτα ...................ο μονοφθαλμος οδηγει τους τυφλους , ειναι η τρεχουσα κατασταση , και δεν ειναι λυση αυτο , εκτος και αν ειναι για ' κουβεντουλα να γινεται ' ..........μαλλον αυτο ειναι , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι .....


σε αυτο εχεις καποιο δικιο παντως...πολυ κλαψα(κ γω μαζι ετσι?)..
οταν εχεις πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα πιθανον δεν εχεις κ κουραγιο να γραψεις..θελεις μια αμεση βοηθεια..κ οχι να περιμενεις ποτε κ ποιος θα απαντησει..
οπως κ να χει..εγω προσωπικα δεν αναφερθηκα ποτε για σοβαρα προβληματα..παντα το χρησιμοποιω για να μοιταστω σκεψεις, εμπειριες..να ακουσω μια γνωμη που μπορει να βοηθησει σε μια περιεργη σκεψη μου κλπ..
για κατι πολυ σοβαρο θεωρω οτι το καλυτερο ειναι να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο.
επιπλεον οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα ειναι κακο που καποιες φορες δινουμε συμβουλες τελικα διοτι ο αλλος μπορει να το παρει κ σαν προτροπη για φαρμακο...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Τα ροζ και κιτρινα θεματα τραβανε πολυ περισσοτερους χρηστες και επισκεπτες  :Wink: 

Θα καταληξει σε λιγο φορουμ γενικου ενδιαφεροντος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το ροζ δεν εχουν στο μυαλο τους? ειναι το νουμερο ενα παντου και γι αυτο το λογο οτι ειναι πρωτο μαζευει παντα επικριτες (αλιως δε θα ηταν.)
και το κιτρινο ειναι το αντιθετο του.

----------


## cdeleted29517

Ε δεν σας αρέσει και τίποτα ..........

----------


## Κύκνος

> εφόσον τα σοβαρά προβληματα δεν άρεσαν σε κανέναν και χάλαγαν την διάθεση όσων μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα και τα έχουν όλα καλά στις ζωή τους ΛΟΓΙΚΟ λοιπόν να μην γράφονται σοβαρά θέματα μιας και οι θεματοθέτες τους διώχνονται δια λιθοβολισμού από το φορουμ και τους κάνουν ψυχολογικό πόλεμο
> ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ λοιπόν κατάντησε έτσι το φόρουμ και μετά απορείτε.
> Οι διαχειριστές έχουν συμβάλει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ πολύ σε αυτό μιας και αντι να βάλουν μία τάξη μπαναραν όχι αυτούς που εφταιγαν μιας και ήταν η πλειοψηφία αλλά όσους είχαν σοβαρά προβλήματα και έψαχναν για μία λύση και για κατανόηση εδώ μέσα.


Λογικά για να τους μπάναραν αυτούς που λες προφανώς δεν θα σέβονταν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ...άρα αυτοί έφταιγαν για το μπανάρισμα τους κι όχι άλλοι...χωρίς καν να ξέρω για ποιους λες ειδικά μιας κι έλειπα δυο μέρες κι ίσως έχασα επεισόδια αλλά αν κάποιοι είναι απροσάρμοστοι και δεν σέβονται τίποτα και κανέναν είναι οι μόνοι υπεύθυνοι και παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει...
Επίσης προσωπικά μια χαρά σοβαρά θέματα ανοίγω και μια χαρά σοβαρές απαντήσεις παίρνω...ευτυχώς...

----------


## Macgyver

> Λογικά για να τους μπάναραν αυτούς που λες προφανώς δεν θα σέβονταν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ...άρα αυτοί έφταιγαν για το μπανάρισμα τους κι όχι άλλοι...χωρίς καν να ξέρω για ποιους λες ειδικά μιας κι έλειπα δυο μέρες κι ίσως έχασα επεισόδια αλλά αν κάποιοι είναι απροσάρμοστοι και δεν σέβονται τίποτα και κανέναν είναι οι μόνοι υπεύθυνοι και παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει...
> Επίσης προσωπικά μια χαρά σοβαρά θέματα ανοίγω και μια χαρά σοβαρές απαντήσεις παίρνω...ευτυχώς...


Κανενας δεν μπαναριστηκε , οσοι φυγαν , φυγαν μονοι τους , .....................τα θεματα σου νομιζεις οτι ειναι σοβαρα ? τι συνιστα ενα θεμα σοβαρο ? και ειναι ωραιο να αποκαλεις απροσαρμοστα τα μελη ? θαπρεπε να ντρεπεσαι ..........

----------


## Macgyver

> γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το ροζ δεν εχουν στο μυαλο τους? ειναι το νουμερο ενα παντου και γι αυτο το λογο οτι ειναι πρωτο μαζευει παντα επικριτες (αλιως δε θα ηταν.)
> και το κιτρινο ειναι το αντιθετο του.


Εμενα Αλεξ , οι κλαψες μενοχλουν ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> ΡΕ ΜΑΚ! κ συ ολο καγαδιζεις..δεν κανεις κ τιποτ αλλο! ψοφας για καυγα...
> αχαχα! πλακιτσα κανω..αντε ελα να καυγαδισουμε λιγο μπας κ μου περασει κ μενα η μελαγχολια που εχω που γυρισα πρωτη μερα στη δουλεια μετα τις διακοπες...μπουααα!
> εγω πιστευω μακ..οτι υπαρχουν κ αξιολογα μελη αλλα κ μη αξιολογα..δλδ απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες.
> αν βρεις κανα δυο ατομα που κερδισουν την εμπιστοσυνη σου κ μπορεις να πεις κ μια κουβεντα παραπανω κ να ειναι πραγματικα βοηθητικα, τοτε εχει καλως..
> ...


Οπωσδηποτε υπαρχουν αξιολογα μελη , ανξιους , οπως καιι το αντιθετο .........εχω βρει μερικα μελη , που αξιζουν να λεω μια κουβεντα μαζι τους , ετσι , για να γινεται κουβεντουλα ................οχι για να βοηθηθω , πιο πολυ βοηθω με τις γνωσεις μου περι φαρμακων , ............................τα αδυναμα μελη , δεν μπορουν να μαθουν απο τα δυνατοτερα μελη , ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας , υπαρχουν μελη , που κλαιγονται μια ζωη , και αλλα που δεν το βαζουν κατω ....................και πιστευεις οτι τα δυνατοτερα μελη εχουν την διαθεση απο φιλανθρωπια να βοηθησουν τα πιο αδυναμα μελη ? απλως ικανοποιουν τον εγωισμο τους , και το δικο τους προβλημα να φαινεται μικροτερο , μπροστα σε μελη που εχουν σοβαρα προβληματα , τα οποια ειναι ελαχιστα , τα ταλλα μελη , εχουν μια ' γριππουλα ' , οχι σοβαρα προβληματα ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κανενας δεν μπαναριστηκε , οσοι φυγαν , φυγαν μονοι τους , .....................τα θεματα σου νομιζεις οτι ειναι σοβαρα ? τι συνιστα ενα θεμα σοβαρο ? και ειναι ωραιο να αποκαλεις απροσαρμοστα τα μελη ? θαπρεπε να ντρεπεσαι ..........


Στο καλό και να μας γράφουν...και ναι, όποιοι δεν μπορούν να σεβαστούν τους κανόνες μιας κοινωνίας και βρίζουν κλπ για μένα είναι απροσάρμοστοι και δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου...όσο για τι συνιστά ένα θέμα σοβαρό, το συνιστά όταν αναφέρεται σε προβλήματα κι όχι στο τι χρώμα μας αρέσει που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ψυχολογία...

----------


## Macgyver

> Στο καλό και να μας γράφουν...και ναι, όποιοι δεν μπορούν να σεβαστούν τους κανόνες μιας κοινωνίας και βρίζουν κλπ για μένα είναι απροσάρμοστοι και δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου...όσο για τι συνιστά ένα θέμα σοβαρό, το συνιστά όταν αναφέρεται σε προβλήματα κι όχι στο τι χρώμα μας αρέσει που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ψυχολογία...


Ναι , ξερω , μονο τα δικα σου προβληματα ειναι σοβαρα , των αλλων ειναι τριχες ............

----------


## Macgyver

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...αρελθόν


Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο σου ποστ , δεν βλεπω πουθενα νασεχουν ξυλοκοπησει οι γονεις σου , οπως διατεινεσαι , λες ψεμματα λοιπον ................

----------


## Κύκνος

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...αρελθόν
> 
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο σου ποστ , δεν βλεπω πουθενα νασεχουν ξυλοκοπησει οι γονεις σου , οπως διατεινεσαι , λες ψεμματα λοιπον ................


Εξυπνοπούλι μου, αυτό με το ξύλο το σοβαρό τουλάχιστον έγινε πέρυσι οπότε φυσικά και δεν θα το ανέφερα το 2010 μιας και δεν προβλέπω το μέλλον...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι , ξερω , μονο τα δικα σου προβληματα ειναι σοβαρα , των αλλων ειναι τριχες ............


Ναι, είναι τρομερά σοβαρό να μην ξέρεις ποιο χρώμα να διαλέξεις...άσε με μωρέ που το έχετε κάνει κοσμοπόλιταν το φόρουμ ψυχολογίας...κι ας έχει βάλει ο Aeon επισήμανση στο "γενικά", τον γράφετε εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι κι αυτόν και τους κανόνες...κάτσε να τραβήξω μια αναφορά για να δεις τι σημαίνει πρόβλημα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εξυπνοπούλι μου, αυτό με το ξύλο το σοβαρό τουλάχιστον έγινε πέρυσι οπότε φυσικά και δεν θα το ανέφερα το 2010 μιας και δεν προβλέπω το μέλλον...


ok , καλοσυνατε Κυκνε , πες μου σε ποιο θρεντ αναφερεις οτι εχεις ξυλοκοπηθει απ τους γονεις σου , γιατι εγω , το μονο πουχω καταλαβει , ειναι οτι δεν τα πατε καλα με την μητερα σου .......ουτε εγω τα παω καλα με την δικη μου , αλλα να ξυλοκοπησουν μια γυναικα 39-40 ετων , χλωμο μου φαινεται , εχω την εντυπωση , 3 χρονια εδω μεσα , οτι ειναι πολιτισμενοι οι γονεις σου , κι ειναι ασχημο να τους κατηγορεις ...................απλως δεν ανεχεται η μανα σου , να σε βλεπει μια ζωη να μην κανεις τιποτα ..........αυτο εχω καταλαβει ......

----------


## Macgyver

> ..κάτσε να τραβήξω μια αναφορά για να δεις τι σημαίνει πρόβλημα...


Και δεν τραβας μια , η αναφορα σου , δεν εχει καμμια βαση , απλως απειλεις , που πηγε ο ευαισθητος Κυκνος ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και δεν τραβας μια , η αναφορα σου , δεν εχει καμμια βαση , απλως απειλεις , που πηγε ο ευαισθητος Κυκνος ?


Ο ευαίσθητος κύκνος είναι ευαίσθητος με όσους το αξίζουν και το δελφίνι δεν είναι μία απ' αυτές, σιχαίνομαι τις ανήθικες για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο κι εσύ πετάχτηκες σαν να μην πω τι ενώ μιλάω σ' αυτήν...άντε κάνε καμιά δουλειά κι άσε με ήσυχη. Δεν σου απαντάω ξανά, σε βαρέθηκα κι αν συνεχίσεις να με ενοχλείς θα τρως αναφορά σε κάθε προσβλητικό σου ποστ. Παράτα με επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις με τι να ασχοληθείς πετάγεσαι εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν...μάθε πρώτα να σέβεσαι κανόνες και νόμους που τους παραβιάζεις και χαίρεσαι κιόλας και τα ξαναλέμε...ασχολήσου με την ανήθικη που έχεις για φίλη κι άσε με εμένα να γράφω με ροζ...

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ασχολουμαι αλλο , εριξες πολυ φαρμακι .........ποσο πια .....και δεν εχω φιλιες με την Δελφινι , παλι ψεμματα λες ,.......και απο που ως που , αποκαλεις ανηθικη την Δελφινι ? αυτο ειναι για αναφορα , αλλα εγω δεν κανω αναφορες , δεν ειμαι τετοιος ......λυνω τα προβληματα μου μονος , οπως μεμαθε η ζωη , δεν εχω καποιον προστατη, ειναι μια μαχη η ζωη .........

Ολο αναφορες εισαι , εμ βεβαια , απειλουμε , αλλα δεν μασαω απο τετοια ................

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι, είναι τρομερά σοβαρό να μην ξέρεις ποιο χρώμα να διαλέξεις...άσε με μωρέ που το έχετε κάνει κοσμοπόλιταν το φόρουμ ψυχολογίας...κι ας έχει βάλει ο Aeon επισήμανση στο "γενικά...


Εδω εχασες την ψυχραιμια σου , τα ποστ μου , και τα θρεντ μου , ειναι αρκετα σοβαρα , δεν ειναι τυπου ' κοσμοπολιταν ' ............

----------


## Deleted-150217

Aυτό είναι το επίπεδο του φόρουμ.Συνεχείς τσακωμοί και βρισίδια μεταξύ των μελών.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ο ευαίσθητος κύκνος είναι ευαίσθητος με όσους το αξίζουν και το δελφίνι δεν είναι μία απ' αυτές, σιχαίνομαι τις ανήθικες για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο κι εσύ πετάχτηκες σαν να μην πω τι ενώ μιλάω σ' αυτήν...άντε κάνε καμιά δουλειά κι άσε με ήσυχη. Δεν σου απαντάω ξανά, σε βαρέθηκα κι αν συνεχίσεις να με ενοχλείς θα τρως αναφορά σε κάθε προσβλητικό σου ποστ. Παράτα με επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις με τι να ασχοληθείς πετάγεσαι εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν...μάθε πρώτα να σέβεσαι κανόνες και νόμους που τους παραβιάζεις και χαίρεσαι κιόλας και τα ξαναλέμε...ασχολήσου με την ανήθικη που έχεις για φίλη κι άσε με εμένα να γράφω με ροζ...


Ρε συ ποια είσαι εσύ που θα μας αναφέρεις όλους????

----------


## anxious4ever

ελατε ρε παιδια τωρα με το ξεκατινιασμα! ελεος! λες κ γνωριζεστε προσωπικα κανετε...

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> ελατε ρε παιδια τωρα με το ξεκατινιασμα! ελεος! λες κ γνωριζεστε προσωπικα κανετε...


μα γιατι.. εχει γουστο να βλέπεις χριστιανους να ξεκατινιαζοντε... θα χασαν το μαθημα εκεινο που ελεγε να γυρναν και το άλλο μαγουλο

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε συ ποια είσαι εσύ που θα μας αναφέρεις όλους????


Αυτή που τιμάει τις φίλες της είμαι και γι' αυτό αυτές την αγαπάνε και δεν την αποκλείουν όπως εσένα...γιατί εγώ είμαι σωστή κι εσύ όχι...άντε τώρα παράτα με και μη μου μιλάς...

Σόρρυ anxious αλλά η "κυρία" δεν λέει να πάψει να με ενοχλεί...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αυτή που τιμάει τις φίλες της είμαι και γι' αυτό αυτές την αγαπάνε και δεν την αποκλείουν όπως εσένα...γιατί εγώ είμαι σωστή κι εσύ όχι...άντε τώρα παράτα με και μη μου μιλάς...
> 
> Σόρρυ anxious αλλά η "κυρία" δεν λέει να πάψει να με ενοχλεί...


Έχεις και φίλες;;;;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έχεις και φίλες;;;;


Ναι, εσένα σου έμεινε άραγε καμία; Αμφιβάλλω...άντε γεια τώρα και ράψτο επιτέλους, με έπρηξες. Πραγματικά δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά, δεν θα καταλήξω να παίρνω περισσότερα lexotanil απ' όσα πρέπει γιατί μου σπας εσύ τα νεύρα όπως κι όσων βρίζεις στο facebook και σε μπλοκάρουν όλοι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> μα γιατι.. εχει γουστο να βλέπεις χριστιανους να ξεκατινιαζοντε... θα χασαν το μαθημα εκεινο που ελεγε να γυρναν και το άλλο μαγουλο


Ε όλα έχουν ένα όριο όμως γιατί στο τέλος δεν μπορείς να σηκωθείς από τα χαστούκια...κι εγώ προσωπικά τις εξομολογούμαι τις αμαρτίες μου...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι, εσένα σου έμεινε άραγε καμία; Αμφιβάλλω...άντε γεια τώρα και ράψτο επιτέλους, με έπρηξες. Πραγματικά δεν θα σου απαντήσω ξανά, δεν θα καταλήξω να παίρνω περισσότερα lexotanil απ' όσα πρέπει γιατί μου σπας εσύ τα νεύρα όπως κι όσων βρίζεις στο facebook και σε μπλοκάρουν όλοι...


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι φίλες σου αν είναι έξυπνες θα έχουνε κουραστεί μαζί σου με τα ψυχολογικά σου και όλα όσα κατά καιρούς γράφεις στο φόρουμ και γενικώς με τα ψέματά σου ότι κάνεις δήθεν την καλή και θα έχουνε λακίσει όπου φύγει φύγει.

----------


## ftatl

> μα γιατι.. εχει γουστο να βλέπεις χριστιανους να ξεκατινιαζοντε... θα χασαν το μαθημα εκεινο που ελεγε να γυρναν και το άλλο μαγουλο


pop corn και ενα αναψυκτικο γλυκο να πανε τα φαρμακια κατω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι φίλες σου αν είναι έξυπνες θα έχουνε κουραστεί μαζί σου με τα ψυχολογικά σου και όλα όσα κατά καιρούς γράφεις στο φόρουμ και γενικώς με τα ψέματά σου ότι κάνεις δήθεν την καλή και θα έχουνε λακίσει όπου φύγει φύγει.


Είναι αρκετά έξυπνες για να μην ανοίγουν ποστ σε φόρουμ και να ρωτάνε "είμαι χαζή;" Χα χα χα χα χα!

----------


## δελφίνι

Πιστεύω ότι κάποια μέλη ρίχνουνε πολύ το επίπεδο του φόρουμ!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Αγαπητές Δελφίνι και Κύκνε πήρα την πρωτοβουλία μιας και βλέπω ότι το συνεχίζετε,να ανοίξω ένα poll για το ποια απο τις δυο σας έχει δίκιο στην μεταξύ σας μονομαχία..!!

----------


## nick190813

Eλειψα και βλεπω πως τα αιματα εχουν αναψει..ριλαξ κοριτσια...΄

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για Παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης του forum

----------


## Numenor

> Πιστεύω ότι κάποια μέλη ρίχνουνε πολύ το επίπεδο του φόρουμ!


Ωραία λοιπόν, εξήγησε μου ρε Ολγάρα ποιο είναι για εσένα το ιδανικό επίπεδο; Η μάλλον εξηγήστε σε εμάς που διαβάζουμε το θέμα αλλά δεν θέλουμε να πάρουμε θέση ποιο είναι το ιδανικό επίπεδο για το φόρουμ.

----------


## δελφίνι

Λοιπόν, υπάρχουνε κάποια παλιά μέλη που το παριστάνουνε σαν σωτήρες του φόρουμ και διαμαρτύρονται ότι θα κάνουνε αναφορές και τρομοκρατούνε τα άλλα μέλη. Επίσης υπάρχουνε και κάποια μέλη που μπαίνουνε στα θέματα άλλων μελών και τα βρίζουνε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο χωρίς να έχουνε δίκαιο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Eλειψα και βλεπω πως τα αιματα εχουν αναψει..ριλαξ κοριτσια...΄
> 
> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για Παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης του forum.


Ναι ενώ εσύ με τον γουάι δεν ξεκατινιαστήκατε νικ? Ας δει ο κάθε ένας τα μούτρα του λέω γω που κρίνει ο κάθε ένας ότι του ρθει στο κεφάλι........

----------


## Numenor

> Λοιπόν, υπάρχουνε κάποια παλιά μέλη που το παριστάνουνε σαν σωτήρες του φόρουμ και διαμαρτύρονται ότι θα κάνουνε αναφορές και τρομοκρατούνε τα άλλα μέλη. Επίσης υπάρχουνε και κάποια μέλη που μπαίνουνε στα θέματα άλλων μελών και τα βρίζουνε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο χωρίς να έχουνε δίκαιο.


Αυτό τι σχέση έχει με αυτό που σε ρώτησα; Το ιδανικό επίπεδο σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ποιο είναι;

----------


## Numenor

> Ναι ενώ εσύ με τον γουάι δεν ξεκατινιαστήκατε νικ? Ας δει ο κάθε ένας τα μούτρα του λέω γω που κρίνει ο κάθε ένας ότι του ρθει στο κεφάλι........


Μη ξεκινήσετε και εσείς διαμάχη σας παρακαλώ! Ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο τα πνεύματα

----------


## δελφίνι

> Αυτό τι σχέση έχει με αυτό που σε ρώτησα; Το ιδανικό επίπεδο σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ποιο είναι;


E πώς? Αυτοί είναι που ρίχνουνε το επίπεδο το φόρουμ.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Μη ξεκινήσετε και εσείς διαμάχη σας παρακαλώ! Ας ηρεμήσουμε λίγο τα πνεύματα


Δεν τσακώνομαι ποτέ, εγώ βλέπω ένα τσίρκο αλλά όλοι είναι αθώοι πάντα........

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι ενώ εσύ με τον γουάι δεν ξεκατινιαστήκατε νικ? Ας δει ο κάθε ένας τα μούτρα του λέω γω που κρίνει ο κάθε ένας ότι του ρθει στο κεφάλι........


oti θελει θα κρινει ο καθενας...εσυ τι εισαι δικηγορος κανενος?εσυ γτ πεταγεσαι συνεχεια?do you have a problem?

και 2ον λεω οτι τετοιου ειδους θεματα δεν εχουν θεση στο φορουμ...πρεπει να επιληφθει ο Αεον..

----------


## δελφίνι

> Eλειψα και βλεπω πως τα αιματα εχουν αναψει..ριλαξ κοριτσια...΄
> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την Διαχείριση για Παραβίαση των Όρων Χρήσης του forum


Συγνώμη αλλά με πιο δικαίωμα ένα μέλος κρίνει το άλλο και ανοίγει και θέματα για ένα μέλος? Εκτός αν ερωτηθεί σε μία γενική ερώτηση όπως αυτή αυτού του θέματος.

----------


## Numenor

> E πώς? Αυτοί είναι που ρίχνουνε το επίπεδο το φόρουμ.


Και πάλι δεν απαντάς σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα

----------


## Deleted-150217

Η admin ως όφειλε έκλεισε το poll μου και μου έβαλε και ποινή.Κατανοητό αφού πρωταρχικός μου σκοπός ήταν να προκαλέσω συνέχεια της διαμάχης για να περάσει η ώρα μου ευχάριστα μιας και βρίσκομαι σε μια περίοδο που δεν έχω κάτι ενδιαφέρον για να περνάω την ώρα μου.
Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που υπάρχει διαχείριση και λειτουργεί κάποιες στιγμές..

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Η admin ως όφειλε έκλεισε το poll μου και μου έβαλε και ποινή.Κατανοητό αφού πρωταρχικός μου σκοπός ήταν να προκαλέσω συνέχεια της διαμάχης για να περάσει η ώρα μου ευχάριστα μιας και βρίσκομαι σε μια περίοδο που δεν έχω κάτι ενδιαφέρον για να περνάω την ώρα μου.
> Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που υπάρχει διαχείριση και λειτουργεί κάποιες στιγμές..


2 ποντακια? πως λειτουργει το ολο θεμα με τους ποντους? στους ποσους τρως σουτ?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Και πάλι δεν απαντάς σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα


Υπάρχουνε τρολλ που μισούνε τους πάντες και τα πάντα σε αυτό το φόρουμ και ξεκινούνε καβγάδες. Τι άλλο θέλεις να σου πω?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> oti θελει θα κρινει ο καθενας...εσυ τι εισαι δικηγορος κανενος?εσυ γτ πεταγεσαι συνεχεια?do you have a problem?
> 
> και 2ον λεω οτι τετοιου ειδους θεματα δεν εχουν θεση στο φορουμ...πρεπει να επιληφθει ο Αεον..


Εντάξει κρίνουμε και τον εαυτό μας όμως ε? όχι μόνο τους άλλους......και αυτό το λέω γενικότερα....

----------


## nick190813

> Εντάξει κρίνουμε και τον εαυτό μας όμως ε? όχι μόνο τους άλλους......και αυτό το λέω γενικότερα....


πες το οσο γενικοτερα θες...

τον κρινουμε εκει π ειναι λαθος μονο...

δεν μ απαντησες ομως γτ πεταχτηκες?εισαι δικηγορος?

----------


## Deleted-150217

> 2 ποντακια? πως λειτουργει το ολο θεμα με τους ποντους? στους ποσους τρως σουτ?


Ναι 2.και τώρα κάτω απο το nick μου γράφει Infractions 0/1 (2). Μάλλον με άλλα 2 θα με χάσετε απο admforall και δυστυχώς για εμένα και για εσάς εδώ μέσα,χαχαχα,αν δεν αποκτήσω κανονική ζωή θα ξαναρθώ εδώ μέσα με νέο nick και ανάλογα τα κέφια,θα μιλάω σοβαρά ή θα τρολάρω..

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Ναι 2.και τώρα κάτω απο το nick μου γράφει Infractions 0/1 (2). Μάλλον με άλλα 2 θα με χάσετε απο admforall και δυστυχώς για εμένα και για εσάς εδώ μέσα,χαχαχα,αν δεν αποκτήσω κανονική ζωή θα ξαναρθώ εδώ μέσα με νέο nick και ανάλογα τα κέφια,θα μιλάω σοβαρά ή θα τρολάρω..


χεχε μια από τα ιδια... δεν φαινετε στους αλλους η προειδοποιηση

----------


## cdeleted29517

> πες το οσο γενικοτερα θες...
> 
> τον κρινουμε εκει π ειναι λαθος μονο...
> 
> δεν μ απαντησες ομως γτ πεταχτηκες?εισαι δικηγορος?


μωρέ εδώ είστε όλοι δικαστές του επιπέδου το φόρουμ και δεν κοιτιέστε στον καθρέφτη λίγο....
Δικηγόρους τίνος? υπερασπίστηκα κάποιον? κατηγορησα κάποιον συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΗΜΙΝ!!!χαλαρωστε δεν εχει νοημα να τσακωνεστε σε ενα φορουμ...το μονο που καταφερνετε ειναι να συγχιζεστε..ας μην δινετε κ τοση σημασια πια...ρε παιδια! ρε παιδια!!
ουτε καν γνωριζεστε προσωπικα..προς τι τοσο μενος? που σας οφελει ολο αυτο?

----------


## deleted-member09062017

προτινω πανελλαδικη συγκτεντρωση του φορουμ καπου στην μεση της ελλαδας... να φτιαξουμε και μια αρενα... να λυσουμε τα θεματα

----------


## nick190813

> μωρέ εδώ είστε όλοι δικαστές του επιπέδου το φόρουμ και δεν κοιτιέστε στον καθρέφτη λίγο....
> Δικηγόρους τίνος? υπερασπίστηκα κάποιον? κατηγορησα κάποιον συγκεκριμένο?


εγω αναφερθηκα σε συγκεκριμενα μελη και εσυ πεταχτηκες προς υπερασπιση καποιον...οποτε...ναι .........
εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ νοιάζει το επιπεδο του φορουμ...χεσμενο το εχω....
απλα μπηκα σημερα μετα απο καιρο και ειδα τελειως ακυρα θενματα οπως το χρωματα και χαρακτηρες...και σκεφτηκα οτι το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου....σε λιγο θα γραφουνε και για τις πεταλουδες αν κουνιουντε καλα.....

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> εγω αναφερθηκα σε συγκεκριμενα μελη και εσυ πεταχτηκες προς υπερασπιση καποιον...οποτε...ναι .........
> εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ νοιάζει το επιπεδο του φορουμ...χεσμενο το εχω....
> απλα μπηκα σημερα μετα απο καιρο και ειδα τελειως ακυρα θενματα οπως το χρωματα και χαρακτηρες...και σκεφτηκα οτι το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου....σε λιγο θα γραφουνε και για τις πεταλουδες αν κουνιουντε καλα.....


ο serios ανοιξε ένα ωραιο θεμα.. νοημα-σκοπος-οραμα... αλλα μονο 7 μηνυματα  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε νικ...καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν κ αναλαφρα θεματα σε ενα φορουμ.
επιπλεον...θελω να καταθεσω κατι..εδω ολοι κατσθετουν αποψεις κλπ...γνωμες κ προβληματα τους..
προσωπικα δεν μπορω να θιχτω οταν καποιος με βρισει σε ενα φορουμ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν με ξερει καθολου..
εγω μπορει πχ να ειμαι η ανξιους κ εσεις εχετε δημιουργησει μια εικονα απο αυτα που λεω..ομως αυτη η εικονα δεν ειναι αυτη που με χαρακτηριζει..γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ξερετε τις εμπειριες μου κλπ κλπ..οποτε γιατι καποιος να θιγεται τοσο πολυ οτσν ενας αγνωστος τον τρολλαρει, ή τον βριζει κλπ..?

----------


## nick190813

> ελα ρε νικ...καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν κ αναλαφρα θεματα σε ενα φορουμ.
> επιπλεον...θελω να καταθεσω κατι..εδω ολοι κατσθετουν αποψεις κλπ...γνωμες κ προβληματα τους..
> προσωπικα δεν μπορω να θιχτω οταν καποιος με βρισει σε ενα φορουμ γιατι πολυ απλα δεν με ξερει καθολου..
> εγω μπορει πχ να ειμαι η ανξιους κ εσεις εχετε δημιουργησει μια εικονα απο αυτα που λεω..ομως αυτη η εικονα δεν ειναι αυτη που με χαρακτηριζει..γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ξερετε τις εμπειριες μου κλπ κλπ..οποτε γιατι καποιος να θιγεται τοσο πολυ οτσν ενας αγνωστος τον τρολλαρει, ή τον βριζει κλπ..?


εγω δεν θιγομαι μεσα απο το φορουμ δεν μ νοιάζει καν..αλλα μ αρεσει να μπαινω να καυγαδιζω εδω χαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε νικ..αφου δεν εισαι τετοιο παιδι κ το ξερεις..εισαι καλοοοοοο

----------


## ftatl

> ο serios ανοιξε ένα ωραιο θεμα.. νοημα-σκοπος-οραμα... αλλα μονο 7 μηνυματα


ισως γτ αρκετοι δεν εχουμε κατι απο αυτα....

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εγω αναφερθηκα σε συγκεκριμενα μελη και εσυ πεταχτηκες προς υπερασπιση καποιον...οποτε...ναι .........
> εμενα προσωπικα δεν μ νοιάζει το επιπεδο του φορουμ...χεσμενο το εχω....
> απλα μπηκα σημερα μετα απο καιρο και ειδα τελειως ακυρα θενματα οπως το χρωματα και χαρακτηρες...και σκεφτηκα οτι το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου....σε λιγο θα γραφουνε και για τις πεταλουδες αν κουνιουντε καλα.....


Καλά τώρα εμένα πας να παραμυθιάσεις? μπαγάσα..........
Και στον γουάι το πα ότι έκρινε το επίπεδο των άλλων.....υπερασπίζομαι το δίκιο λοιπόν, προσωπικά δεν έχω με κανέναν..........
ωραία η απολογία μου.........
Και κράτα μου και κακία πάλι όπως συνηθίζεις.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλά τώρα εμένα πας να παραμυθιάσεις? μπαγάσα..........
> Και στον γουάι το πα ότι έκρινε το επίπεδο των άλλων.....υπερασπίζομαι το δίκιο λοιπόν, προσωπικά δεν έχω με κανέναν..........
> ωραία η απολογία μου.........
> Και κράτα μου και κακία πάλι όπως συνηθίζεις.


ενταξει εισαι ο υπερασπιστης του δικαιου σε καταλαβαμε λοιπον..θα γινεις και σουπερ-ηρωας?υπερασπιση ισοτητας δικαιωματων και τετοια ε?εισαι η υπερασπιστρια των δικαιωματων τ σαιτ να φανταστω?χαχαχαχααχ

δεν συνηθιζω να κραταω κακιες μην με λασπολογεις

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ενταξει εισαι ο υπερασπιστης του δικαιου σε καταλαβαμε λοιπον..θα γινεις και σουπερ-ηρωας?υπερασπιση ισοτητας δικαιωματων και τετοια ε?εισαι η υπερασπιστρια των δικαιωματων τ σαιτ να φανταστω?χαχαχαχααχ
> 
> δεν συνηθιζω να κραταω κακιες μην με λασπολογεις


Αυτό το παίρνω ως χιούμορ για να μην χεστούμε γλυκέ μου νικ  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ούτε εγώ κρατάω......Eντάξει φτάνει τώρα........

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## cdeleted29517

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## cdeleted29517

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## cdeleted29517

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα).

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε παιδια γτ δεν ανταλλασετε fb να κανετε chat?....νταξ πλακιτσα..μη με βρισετε κ μενα...
οταν ελεγα στον ψυχολογο μου "τσακωθηκα με αυτον κ ανταλλαξαμε κουβεντες βαριες κλπ κλπ" μου ελεγε παντα με ενα ηρεμο κ γαληνιο υφος ..|" μα καλα τοσο πολυ αγαπιεστε??"
σαν να μου ελεγε οτι οταν επιμενουμε στον καυγα πανω σημαινει οτι εχουμε καποια καλα αισθηματα για τον αλλον..οτι κ καλα για να μας ενοχλει τοσο πολυ το οτι μας την λεει, σημαινει οτι υπαρχει καποια ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια..στην ουσια οταν υπαρχει αδιαφορια..τοτε κ μονο σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν αισθηματα..αυτο που θελω να πω φυσικα δεν ειανι οτι ειστε ερωτεμυενοι ή οτι εχετε ιδιαιτερη συμπαθεια..απλα μηπως πρεπει να σκεφτειτε για ποιον λογο σας ενοχλει τοσο πολυ ο λογος του αλλου...μονο οταν εχουμε ψηλα καποιον αλλον μας ενδιαφερει η γνωμη του..
μπορει να κανω κ λαθος με την σκεψη αυτη..αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι κατι εποικοδομητικο να σκεφτομαστε παντα ολοι μας, γιατι πχ μερικες φορες μας πειραζουν τοσο πολυ τα λογια του αλλου??τι αξιζει για εμας..τι μας ενδιαφερει?τι σημαινει ολο αυτο για εμας?
πριν απο λιγο συγκρουστηκα με εναν συναδελφο μου..νευριασα κ εβγαλα καπνους...
ομως μετα απο λιγο μου περασε..ενιωσα οτι πολυ απλα χεστηκα..δεν με αφορα..
αλλη βαρυτητα εχει να τσακωθω με τον συντροφο μου κ αλλη να τσακωθω με τον συναδελφο μου που απλα λεμε ενα γεια το πρωι κ ενα γεια το απογευμα..

----------


## Guest17012017

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα)

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ειμαι σιγουρα σοβαρος?μηπως κανεις λαθος?μηπως τελικα δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις καποιον?μηπως σ τρολαρω?"μηπως μιλαω σοβαρα?


Πως το βλέπεις τώρα, να γεμίσουμε το θέμα με τις δικές μας ασυναρτησίες ?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα)


αυτο φιλε μου τοτε ειναι δικο τους προβλημα...αν το κανουν εοιτηδες αυτο κλπ κλπ..εγω αυτο που δεν κατανοω ειναι γιατι αυτοι που στην ουσια ξερουν την παγιδα αυτη γιατι ασχολουνται τοσο πολυ?
δεν ξερω..εγω συνηθως αδιαφορω με τετοιες περιπτωσεις..μπορει κ να ειμαι σνομπ..δεν ξερω..αλλα γενικως δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω επι της ουσιας με ανθρωπους οι οποιοι προκαλλουν συγγρουσεις επειδη απλα γουσταρουν..κ επειδη λογικα ειναι το κεφι τους αυτο...θα διαφωνησω κ θα συγγρουστω με εναν ανθρωπο που μιλαμε για ουσιαστικα πραγματα..τελος παντων τωρα ο.τι κ να λεμε η μπαλα εχει χαθει..οποτε...lost money..

----------


## nick190813

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## deleted-member09062017

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα)

----------


## δελφίνι

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## δελφίνι

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Guest17012017

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## δελφίνι

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης

----------


## Macgyver

Ελατε παιδες , ενας καυγαδακος ηταν , μην τα παιρνετε προσωπικα , ουτε που γνωριζομαστε......εγω εριξα εναν υπνο , αλλα τωρα που ξυπνησα , βλεπω το τραβηξατε το πραμα , δεν υπαρχει λογος , ολοι συμπασχοντες ειμαστε ......................οι καυγαδες , η οι μαχες αν θελετε , ειναι στην φυση του ανθρωπου , η ιστορια τοχει αποδειξει αυτο , αλλο ομως να χανεις την ψυχραιμια σου , εγω δεν την χανω ποτε ...............

----------


## ftatl

Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα)

----------


## Guest17012017

> αλλο ομως να χανεις την ψυχραιμια σου , εγω δεν την χανω ποτε ...............


 Είσαι πολύ τυχερός μαγκ, εγώ πολλές φορές έχω παρασυρθεί λέγοντας προσβολές κλπ...Είναι ωραίο να είσαι ήρεμος και να μην εκνευρίζεσαι με βλακείες...

----------


## M87

> Είσαι πολύ τυχερός μαγκ, εγώ πολλές φορές έχω παρασυρθεί λέγοντας προσβολές κλπ...Είναι ωραίο να είσαι ήρεμος και να μην εκνευρίζεσαι με βλακείες...


Ωραία! Τι θα έλεγες να απαντήσεις και στο σχόλιο #585 στο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ τότε;  :Smile:

----------


## Guest17012017

> Ωραία! Τι θα έλεγες να απαντήσεις και στο σχόλιο #585 στο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ τότε;


Μ87 ούτε εσύ σχολίασες κάτι για την ανάρτηση #557
Πάντως έτσι όπως κατέληξε η συζήτηση στο θρεντ θα έλεγα ότι συμφωνώ με πολλά απο όσα αναφέρεις στα τελευταία σου μηνύματα

----------


## M87

Πιστεύω μέχρι άυριο να έχω απαντήσει στο #557. Αν θες μετά συνεχίζουμε. Ευχαριστώ πάντως που μου το θύμισες.

----------


## Macgyver

> Είσαι πολύ τυχερός μαγκ, εγώ πολλές φορές έχω παρασυρθεί λέγοντας προσβολές κλπ...Είναι ωραίο να είσαι ήρεμος και να μην εκνευρίζεσαι με βλακείες...


Oντως δεν χανω την ψυχραιμια μου , αλλα τοχω φιλοσοσοφησει το πραμα , ειναι φθορα να εκνευριζεσαι για ασημαντοτητες ...............ολα ειναι ασημαντα , εκτος λιγων περιπτωσεων , πολυ λιγων .......

----------


## ftatl

> Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (συνεχόμενα off topic μηνύματα)


οτι να ναι

----------

